# Zed Audio Minotaur I Repair



## firey_kimchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there anyone, other than Zed, that can repair these amps? I've sent this amp out 3 different times to get fixed and no one is able to fix it. It always comes back with the same problem...continuous popping sound after it turns on.


----------



## firey_kimchi (Feb 5, 2011)

I finally got the popping issue fixed but now there's loud static when I use the amp's crossover (high/low) in "Pre" mode. If I put it in "Flat" mode, there's no static noise. I swapped out RCAs and it still has static. I swapped the amp out with another Minotaur amp and there wasn't any static noise in "Pre" mode. What could this be?


----------

